# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  kulka na nadgarstku

## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć mam ponad rok dziwna kulke na nadgarstku w lewej rece.jak ja zlikwidować??/ prosze pomużcie , lekaz powiedział ze to do usuniecia, a ja sie strasznie boje

----------


## Krzysztof

Opisana zmiana może być wyroślem kostnym lub u osoby starszej efektem choroby zwyrodnieniowej stawów. Jeśli powoduje dolegliwości bólowe lub jakiekolwiek inne, można ją usunąć prostą operacją, jest to jedyna metoda, aby zlikwidować dolegliwości. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

